# H: Sm, Sw, Csm. W: De, $



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a pretty sizeable amount here and im willing to take some losses in order to make some trades.

What I have: 

SW - 9 wg Terminators (x2 ss/th painted, x1 ss/fa painted, x1 wcx2 w/cml painted, x3 wc/sb, x1 pf/sb, x1 wc/ac) some primed
SW - Logan Grimnar painted
SW - Drop Pod partially painted
SW - LR w/ TLLC painted
SW - 15x grey hunters Primed black
pictures available for anyone interested.

SM - 30x tactical marines painted
SM - TF cannon w/ techmarine
SM - oop terminators x 5 painted
SM - predator w/autocannon & HB sponsons painted
SM - assault marines x5 painted
SM - rhino painted
SM - lots of painted metal scouts if you want scouts let me know
SM - LR TLLC painted
pics avail

CSM - Custom Demon Prince (nightbringer posted in hobby section as custom demon prince)
CSM - Custom Demon Prince (posted as "another demon prince" in hobby section
CSM - Custom Defiler (posted as defiler w/ flayed skin)
CSM - 9x Khorn Berzerkers
CSM - 15 csm 1x melta, 1x standard bearer (tzeench), 1x hvy bolter
CSM - 5x possessed
CSM - 2x rhino 1x painted (pic avail), 1x on sprue
the stuff from CSM that is from the battleforce still have sprues with the stuff i didnt use to build them.
What I want...

I would like to trade these models for dark eldar models.

I NEED hellions, and more hellions.
ANY RECENT DE MODELS WILL DO!

please contact me if interested. I am willing to take losses on trade because of my addiction to painting.

I will accept all forms of recent DE (broken, painted, customized)
I will trade all of what you see here for 40x hellions (have a crazy list in mind), and 200$, or $400 thats only 400$ for ALL OF IT INCLUDING WHAT I HAVE NOT LISTED (negotiable). Im not trying to scam anyone I just dont have an income at the moment and im desperate for some new flavor on the battlefield. I will ship to anyone anywhere.
individual trades are also welcome. Inquiries will be responded to with my personal email address so as to keep records of our transaction.

I can accept paypal, or money order.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

> SM - LR TLLC painted


Could I see some pics of it?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

What haos bits do you have about?


----------



## viperchief549 (May 1, 2011)

how much would you charge for a basic paint job on say 10 basic spacemarines in power armour. im using them as space wolves but will use them for other armies as well. ie maybe black templers etc. thank you for your time.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Your SM units are they in SW colors or another? Can you post some pics?


Doc


----------

